#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Large Lump in Armpit

## hillbilly

We have been worrying over this for the last month or so with regards to my wife. Been to the doc so many times with numerous tests run.

The end result?

Surgery on the 20th.

Let's hope Bhudda shines on us...

----------


## helge

Good luck to you

----------


## Humbert

Good luck mate. It's got to be terrible living with that.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Best of luck to the wife. It could be many things, most of which aren't major. Chin up...

----------


## superman

If it was serious they'd have her in before the 20th I'm sure. Good luck.

----------


## misskit

Best of luck to mrsbilly. 

Probably benign but better to know for sure.

----------


## Thetyim

Best of Luck

----------


## Loy Toy

My family's thoughts are with your family mate.

I often get lumps in the arm pit but they disappear after a month after taking antibiotics.

Blocked sweat glans is the doctors explanation and they are sore as hell when I have them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Fingers cross, HB. I hope it's all OK.

----------


## larvidchr

Good luck to you both, and best wishes for a - mrs Hilbilly high speed recovery.

----------


## natalie8

> We have been worrying over this for the last month or so with regards to my wife. Been to the doc so many times with numerous tests run.


If it has only been there for a month, then the prognosis is most likely good. What tests have they run?

Not to scare you but that's where my breast cancer started. I was the one who had put off getting it checked because I had had a large cyst in my right breast for a long time and I thought it was related to that.

Seeing that it's only a month, this probably means that something is going on in the axillary lymph nodes. Again, if it is caught early, as it looks like it is, then the prognosis is good.

What they will do after the surgery is examine the nodes and the surrounding tissue to determine what the issue is. If you or your wife need any support, you can PM me.

One piece of advice that I received from doctors and nurses at that time was to avoid going on the internet to find out more as it can only stress you even more.

----------


## aging one

Best of luck to Mrs Hillbilly bro. You hang in there as well.

----------


## daveboy

Wishing Mrs HB a speedy recovery.

----------


## Satonic

All the best mate, fingers crossed you have found it and are dealing with it early enough for it not to be anything serious.

----------


## ENT

Best wishes and speedy recovery to your missus Hillbilly.

A friend of mine had lymph glands swell like that in his armpits and surgery sorted it.
That was 22 years ago when he was 50. He's stll kicking around.

----------


## crocman

Much good luck to Mrs Hillbilly.I hope all goes well and will keep my fingers crossed for both of you.

----------


## kmart

The armpits are prone to lumps, cysts, etc most usually from sweat glands / pores getting blocked up, like LT posted above^.

Here's hoping its nothing more than than. Best of luck to you and the missus.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Good luck to you both, and best wishes for a - mrs Hilbilly high speed recovery.


Seconded...

Positive thoughts.
Encouraged that she took notice and acting upon.

Best of luck, Hilly.

----------


## Latindancer

My wife and I send all the best vibes and wishes to you and your wife, Hillbilly.

----------


## SEA Traveler

May Buddha be shining on your wife and family, may the surgery be successful, and may any resulting test results be in your favor.

----------


## hillbilly

The tests today showed a 5cm lump growth deep in the body, to deep to do a biospy. We are now going to ask for an MRI, about the only test that has not been done.

My wife is 45 but looks much younger!

I have always kidded my wife about not knowing any of our pin numbers or other banking details (I just get money from her when I want some). Today, she said that it was time for me to know.

Laugh if you want to, but I ain't...

----------


## Mid

My Thoughts and Prayers to you both .

----------


## Latindancer

HB, I believe that the very latest tests it's possible to get for breast cancer determine the genes responsible in the tumor. This is advantageous because different tumor gene types respond (or not) to different drugs.
I am not sure if these tests are available in Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

All I can say to you Hilly is keep your spirits up and particularly as you don't know what the final diagnoses is as yet.

It may be a benign sweat cyst for all you know so please remain positive. 

By getting yourself down will only bring the rest of the family down and as the head honcho at home you must lead the way and be strong.

----------


## CNF55

^^^^No laughing matter, hillbilly, I always ask my wife for all these details whenever she travels back to Europe on her own or is going diving.

I keep my fingers crossed that it is not as serious as it sounds.

----------


## SEA Traveler

May Buddha be shining on your wife and family, may the surgery be successful, and may any resulting test results be in your favor.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Hope all turn out well for Mrs Hillbilly.

----------


## Dillinger

Good luck, 
Try not to worry too much. I am sure it will all work out

----------


## kingwilly

Sorry to hear it. 

Hope it's nothing much.

----------


## Bangyai

Hope everything goes well. Best wishes to your wife.

----------


## Mr Lick

It's moments like this that reminds us all how precious our partners really are and despite the fretting medical abnormalities often turn out to be trivial so best to remain positive.

Best wishes to Mrs H

----------


## Spin

Hope everything turns out ok....

----------


## slackula

> Laugh if you want to, but I ain't...


I hope that nobody would be low enough to laugh about a situation like this, and I also hope that it is nothing serious and Mrs hillbilly makes a full and speedy recovery from whatever it is.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> HB, I believe that the very latest tests it's possible to get for breast cancer determine the genes responsible in the tumor. This is advantageous because different tumor gene types respond (or not) to different drugs.
> I am not sure if these tests are available in Thailand.


Thailand has some very highly regarded cancer research specialists, so hopefully all the latest treatments are available here.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Any symptoms of glandular fever?

I believe that is often the catalyst for swellings in that area.

----------


## nedwalk

All good thoughts from downunder mate, i hope the tests all come back with good results...and for you mate..be strong as LT said, there are others who will need your strength

----------


## Boon Mee

Hope it's not the Big C, Billy but as already posted, Thailand has everything here that exists in the West re treatments.  Assume you're in Bangkok for the diagnosis and treatments?  Best wishes and luck as your wife and yourself go thru this scary shit...

----------


## hillbilly

My family has a history of not calling in sick. Me, maybe once every two years or so and same with the wife. The daughter has been at school every day for the last several years.

The wife slept in the extra room last night as she did not want to disturb me as her pain was bad.

This morning she got up, showered and went to work. The daughter and I tried to discourage her from going to no avail. Even as she left she was complaining about the pain and driving the car.

Posters who think Thai women are all gold diggers and lazy, have yet to meet my wife...

----------


## hillbilly

I should add that she is going to Bangkok General Hospital, so the care is up to speed.

----------


## adzt1

Wishing u all the best .

----------


## Boon Mee

> I should add that she is going to Bangkok General Hospital, so the care is up to speed.


Bangkok General has a good reputation for all care.  I had a physical done there 3 years ago and was impressed on the quality of service.

----------


## DrAndy

> The end result?  Surgery on the 20th.


you did not mention any diagnosis, Hilly

the reason for the surgery

anyway, good luck to her

----------


## hillbilly

We have had results out of the ying-yang. Some good, some not so good. We are told that the biopsy from the upcoming 20th will let us know.

----------


## ltnt

Lots of support here and positive thoughts.  Terrible not knowing.  Hope for a positive outcome for your wife.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> The end result? Surgery on the 20th.
> 
> 
> you did not mention any diagnosis, Hilly
> 
> the reason for the surgery
> 
> anyway, good luck to her


The wife is a fitness nut! K. Dee has her own gym equipped with all the latest toys. She exercises every day.

She kept complaining about a pain in her left underarm several months ago but I kept saying it was "Because you are getting old."

Eventually, when I could see the lump, then action was taken. Yea, I know; I am an asshole.

The surgery is to remove the lump and then discover what it is. At first is was thought just to lance the lump. However, it is to deep within the body to make a initial guess. The test and results so far have differed. Some good, some not so good.

Here has been our course thus far.
1. Family doctor
2. Internalist specialist
3. Breast specialist
4. General surgeon
5. Plastic surgeon
6. Plastic surgeon/oncology 

That is all we know until the 20th...

----------


## kingwilly

> She kept complaining about a pain in her left underarm several months ago but I kept saying it was "Because you are getting old."  Eventually, when I could see the lump, then action was taken. Yea, I know; I am an asshole.


No, it doesn't mean that. 

Many people, Asians, in particular want to go to the Doctor at the first sign of something painful or unusual. Waiting until there really is something wrong is more of a Western trait and what most of us would have done.

----------


## ENT

No it doesn't what?

----------


## hillbilly

Come on Ent, I know what he is saying.

Please everyone do not allow this thread to turn into a shit thread. Right now, this TD thread is my release...

----------


## ltnt

Actually, my wife (Thai) is not inclined to visit any doctor.  I have to literally drag her when its obvious the pain has reached its mass bursting point.

Recent abscessed wisdom tooth was her first visit to a doctor in over 7 years.  I got her to remove all 4 in two trips.  She's the happy camper today.

My wifes family is the same, never go to a doctor until the pain has reached tears in their eyes.  

As with Hillbillies wife, mine to will exit the bedroom when she figures her pain and movement will disturb my sleep.  Really giving it all up for you and you alone.  

Pretty humbling experience.

----------


## roger77

So much I could say but I know one piece of advice  is that you must look after yourself because you can not look after your loved ones if you let yourself go.
  Be thinking of you.

----------


## Mozzbie47

We can only hope the results are good mate.

----------


## ENT

> Come on Ent, I know what he is saying.
> 
> Please everyone do not allow this thread to turn into a shit thread. Right now, this TD thread is my release...


I apologise, I did not understand his ambiguity._ Mea culpa._

----------


## Little Chuchok

All the best from down under HB.

I hope all goes well for the trouble and strife!

----------


## hazz

HillBilly best of luck you and family. i will keep my fingers crossed in the hope its all something trivial.

----------


## hillbilly

After a review of changes, the wife is now going to the main doc on the 18th.

Thanks Loy Toy!

This is tough guys, this is tough...

----------


## aging one

Yes I was going to suggest speeding it up. I just realized today is the 13th. If she is healthy she needs the biopsy asap. The odds are very much stacked thats it minor. Do realize that Hilly, and hang in there while giving all the moral support you can to your wife.

----------


## hillbilly

Come to find out the doctor's visit on the 18th is to request stronger pain medication/sleeping aid and find out about an MRI.

Sometimes finding the truth is often difficult with a mixed race marriage. No comments necessary as I have been married for a long time and still do not always understand what the wife is doing.

Surgery still scheduled for the 20th. The doc thinks it will take at least three hours.

Regardless, the wife is flying to P-lok this weekend to visit her 77-year old mother and family...

Thanks to everyone for their concern!

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the update, hb. I know this is difficult for both of you. The waiting is the worst part, I know from experience.

----------


## hillbilly

To be honest.

I have been crying in private but with the wife my attitude is no big deal. She has alway been a strong lady through our life thus far; but as I watched her eyes going from doctor to doctor, let me say I had a tough time keeping on a game face...

It is funny, my daughter is acting like it is only going to the hospital for a vaccine shot. I know that it is her way of dealing with the situation.

The hillbilly family will come out on top!!

----------


## roger77

Ah positive thinking thats the clue.
Thinking about you,

----------


## DrAndy

> Sometimes finding the truth is often difficult with a mixed race marriage. No comments necessary as I have been married for a long time and still do not always understand what the wife is doing.


well, I have a feeling that is not confined to mixed race families!

good luck to her, let's hope it is just something minor and easily fixed

----------


## hazz

> To be honest.
> 
> I have been crying in private but with the wife my attitude is no big deal. She has alway been a strong lady through our life thus far; but as I watched her eyes going from doctor to doctor, let me say I had a tough time keeping on a game face...
> 
> It is funny, my daughter is acting like it is only going to the hospital for a vaccine shot. I know that it is her way of dealing with the situation.
> 
> The hillbilly family will come out on top!!


The most natural reaction to a serious problem is denial and until faced with a confirmed diagnosis its a particularly easy position to maintain. Thats what your wife and daughter are doing. 

As long as it does not stop your wife seeking treatment its a perfectly reasonable attitude to take, it reduces stress over something that all of you have absolutely no control over at this moment in time. The time to face reality, is after the surgery, when you have the results of the biopsy and therefore know what it is and if necessary discuss what further treatment is necessary.

----------


## SEA Traveler

wishing for the best results for wife and family.

----------


## Mid

> positive thinking that's the clue.


True story .

----------


## taxexile

If it hasnt already been done, I would suggest asking for a pet/ct scan, this involves the injection into a vein of a radioactive isotope of a specific sugar molecule that is used by malignant cells. Any malignant growth will absorb the isotope and will show on the scan. You can google it and get all the pros and cons.

As someone who had two health scares last year necessitating lots of tests including a pet/ct scan I know how difficult all the waiting and uncertainty can be.

Whatever the diagnosis is, ask for printed copies of all the results and dvds of the scans and get a second opinion of both the diagnosis and treatment recommendations at another first class hospital before any treatment.

With the biopsy, ask for the tissue slides, and have those examined by a second pathologist at another hospital also to confirm or refute the results.

Wishing you and your wife all the best with this.

----------


## Neverna

Good luck.

----------


## hillbilly

The wife went to the doc today to setup the surgery on Thursday. She asked about an MRI, but he said it was not necessary. I lost this argument.

Now here is the kicker which at this point I do not care (sorta).

K. Dee has the best of plans with BUPA. However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.

Insurance does not pay for breast agumentation. WTF? Cosmetically, I can understand. We ain't asking for new boobs, we just want the lump taken out.

B198,000 is what is going to cost. Yes, we have the money; but the old lady is pissed. Let's see what happens...

----------


## hillbilly

The wife goes to Bangkok General Hospital this Wednesday.

----------


## Loy Toy

Good luck mate.

Our positive thoughts are with you for a good outcome.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Wishing the best HB.

----------


## hazz

> K. Dee has the best of plans with BUPA. However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.


this is what I dispise about insurance companies and their small print. Its bad enough when its a claim for house contents, but this kind of nick and diming is disgraceful for heath insurance. screwing you over when you are most vulnerable and can often least afford to pay the costs out of your own pocket.  And this is bupa which if i remember correctly is a friendly society without shared holders  screaming for their profits.


Better half is covered by AIA, had some surgery that was covered in a averarge not particually expensive hospital and the co pays still managed to add up to 30% of the bill.

Given she's having surgery in 2 days I can see why the doc might say that an MRI is not much use as he will be physical looking at whats there.

I would also say that taxexile's suggestion of a PET scan might be a good idea if get bad news and its something you might need to prompt the doctor. We did such a scan on my FIL last year, as far as I am aware there are three PET scanners in thailand, all in bangkok. I think the bangkok hospital, Mahidol University’s teaching hospital near victory monument and the youngest princesses institute out near dung mong. the latter two cost about 40k for a fluoride labeled sugar scan

most importantly best of luck and i hope it turns out well

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> K. Dee has the best of plans with BUPA. However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.


BUPA seem to have a bit of a reputation (worse than others) for trying to weedle out of paying claims.

My thoughts are with Dee.

----------


## kingwilly

Damn insurance company, I'd argue that one. 

Best of luck with the rest of it.

----------


## aging one

^ agree with willy on this one. No mention at all of breast cancer. Just an easy way out. May work on some clients. But not those with brains. Challenge it Hilly, and our thoughts are with you and Dee.

----------


## Dillinger

Best wishes.

----------


## Latindancer

> they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.
> 
> Insurance does not pay for breast agumentation. WTF? Cosmetically, I can understand. We ain't asking for new boobs, we just want the lump taken out.
> 
> B198,000 is what is going to cost. Yes, we have the money; but the old lady is pissed. Let's see what happens...


Definitely argue that one. An operation to remove breast cancer (without augmentation) is covered, isn't it ? Or cancer anywhere 
else ?
You can offer to pay for the augmentation component later, if needed. If necessary, it is only a part of the whole procedure.

----------


## ltnt

Don't think about the insurance now.  Just get the best treatment for the wife.  I don't know if a second opinion is welcome at this point?  MRI would show clearly the mass of the lump.  Therefore no guessing at its size, location or other issues.

I'd insist on the MRI.

Best for your family and you.  Stay positive.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Hillbilly, 
 Hang in mate. I beat it, so can your Mrs. Prayers with your family!

----------


## chitown

> The wife went to the doc today to setup the surgery on Thursday. She asked about an MRI, but he said it was not necessary. I lost this argument.
> 
> Now here is the kicker which at this point I do not care (sorta).
> 
> K. Dee has the best of plans with BUPA. However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.
> 
> Insurance does not pay for breast agumentation. WTF? Cosmetically, I can understand. We ain't asking for new boobs, we just want the lump taken out.
> 
> B198,000 is what is going to cost. Yes, we have the money; but the old lady is pissed. Let's see what happens...



HB, head over to the Q house to the BUPA main office and throw a fit. And I mean a crazy farang fit. I ran into the same problem with them with my missus. I headed down there and there office door was locked. I beat on the door for an hour before security and the police were called. The staff just kept wandering around the office as if I was not there, but that did not stop me. The hell with the Thai butt kissing and face saving!  The head honcho was then called in (must have been drinking whiskey with his mia noi up the road) and things got paid immediately. The staff was afraid to let me in because they said I was a giant farang and looked mean. Being 196 cm and 108 kilos can have it benefits!

----------


## DrAndy

> However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.


wait for the docs report after the surgery, then throw the fit

----------


## hazz

^^surly its more effective and fun  to look like a  meak, harmless fool, trans forming into the monster once you have got into the office.

Anyway as andy says, wait to find out what it is, then take it from there. There must a  few people on this forum paying out to bupa, reading this and thinking what am I paying for? I know I am

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> However, they are saying since the lump starts in the armpit; it has spread from the breast. Hence, insurance does not pay.
> 
> 
> wait for the docs report after the surgery, then throw the fit


This is what I am going to do.

BTW, trust me Chitown; after all these years of living in Thailand I am prepared to go nuts.

Never been in Klong Prem, should be a new experience...

----------


## chitown

> ^^surly its more effective and fun  to look like a  meak, harmless fool, trans forming into the monster once you have got into the office.


I did not explode and just knocked on the door. The carried on their office duties (AKA makeup fixing, hair checking, pimple popping, Facebooking) as if I was not there. I then phoned them several times and saw them answer, and then put me on hold followed by doing nothing. When I saw they stopped picking up the phone when I called, I then went berserk and began to bet on the door and raise my voice. 

If my wife was not having a serious, bear death illness, it would have been funny to see the wimpy Thai guys (wimps actually) hiding behind their desks and computers and low crawling around their office.  :rofl:

----------


## hazz

Fair enough. With yo and hillbilly having exactly the same problem, it does look like fucking the customer is a std practice a bupa.... Something for existing and future constomers to consider.

For future reference, he door into bupa's office. Is it constructed in such a way that one could chain onesself to the door with a super alloy chain and prevent people entering or leaving the office?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> ^^surly its more effective and fun  to look like a  meak, harmless fool, trans forming into the monster once you have got into the office.
> 
> Anyway as andy says, wait to find out what it is, then take it from there. There must a  few people on this forum paying out to bupa, reading this and thinking what am I paying for? I know I am


Can you reclaim the amount for your late Father-in-Laws scan? 

Assuming the medical facility remembers to charge you ! In Thailand I wouldn't put it past them to forget.

----------


## roger77

Been thinking about you today.  Good luck .

----------


## hillbilly

Latest update.

The wife is currently being checked in. Surgery scheduled for tomorrow is planned for at least four hours.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Hang tough, bro; best of luck.

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ Once again mate. My wife and I wish you and Khun Dee all the best for a good outcome.

----------


## Takeovers

Best wishes for a harmless finding.

----------


## hillbilly

The wife just called me and said the key to the safe is in her big brown bag. WTF? No, I did not go crazy as the daughter and the wife's sister is with her now.

I hate this shit!

Anyone, who knows K. Dee, knows that she is not a nut!!

----------


## SEA Traveler

Wishing favorable outcome of both operation and results of biopsy.  Thoughts and prayers offered.

----------


## Mid

hang in there Hilly , 

and perhaps TD is not the place to do it .........................

----------


## Dillinger

^ there are a lot of people on here concerned for hillbilly and his wifes welfare. its good to vent

----------


## chitown

HB, thoughts and prayers out to you, your missus and family. 

Keep us updated.

----------


## terry57

Foking hell Billy, hope the missus Billy is gonna be OK. 

 Shitty story Bro but unfortunately we all got a story concerning concerning shit happenning.

My cousin died two weeks ago and that's really foked up innit. 

Good luck with it.

----------


## TizMe

Good luck mate. Hopefully it proves to be nothing.

----------


## nedwalk

hope all is good HB, and the good missus is ok...look forward to dakking you agin mate

----------


## Eliminator

HB, Hope everything comes out with good results and everyone here is wishing the same.

----------


## misskit

Wishes for a good outcome for K. Dee this morning.

----------


## ENT

Whatever it is it's dealt to by now mate.

You've just got to take it as it comes, good or bad, and hopefully all is well biopsy wise.

I had a few growths pulled out of my guts in 2001, had to wait nearly a week for a biopsy report, not nice. All clear, benign tumours in my case. 

Hang in there bro, you and everyone have done all you can do.

----------


## hillbilly

Surgery is over and wife is feeling ok. The tumour was removed and now we wait a week for the results. However, the surgeon felt pretty comfortable that it is non-cancerous.Thanks to everyone for the concerns and thoughts!

----------


## aging one

great preliminary news Hilly.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

So far, so good. Great news.

----------


## misskit

Breathe a little sigh of relief. Surgeons seem to be pretty good at telling what looks cancerous once they have the tumor where they can view it.

----------


## Loy Toy

Please pass on our best wishes to Khun Dee.

----------


## ENT

Good news. Sounds very hopeful really.
I agree with Misskits view re surgeon's opinion.

----------


## CNF55

Happy for both of you - what a relief it must be.

All the best for a speedy recovery.

----------


## OhOh

Did the surgeon not offer a biopsy prior to surgery?

----------


## ltnt

Good news.  Speedy recovery.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Good on you guys, praying for the best results.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Fantastic prelim news HB.  Lets hope it sticks and the recovery is quick and successful.  Best wishes.

----------


## Mr Lick

Great news ahead i suspect. Hugs all round  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

I hope that things go well.

xxx

----------


## Storekeeper

Hope it all works out HB. Cheers my man.

----------


## DrAndy

> The wife just called me and said the key to the safe is in her big brown bag.


what?   you have a big brown bag?

and best wishes for a successful outcome

----------


## nedwalk

hope all is well now mate..kind thoughts from here

----------


## ltnt

How's the wife doing Hillbilly?  How are you doing and the daughter?  You have family there to help?  Do you need any assistance?

----------


## Satonic

Give me a shout if you need anything HB, I've been away racing at the weekend but back home now.

Got my fingers crossed for you that all turns out well.

Cheers

----------


## Cujo

Great news hillbilly.

----------


## hillbilly

Great news as the 'lump' came back negative for cancer!Once again thanks to the TD family for their thoughts and encouragement.

----------


## natalie8

That's great news, hb!!!!!! Congrats to both of you for this relief. What was the diagnosis, as there are a few things that could cause this.

----------


## kingwilly

That's good to hear.

----------


## aging one

Such a load off both your shoulders. Great to hear Hilly.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Great news as the 'lump' came back negative for cancer!Once again thanks to the TD family for their thoughts and encouragement.


Outstanding news, bro. Really happy for you and your family!

----------


## DrB0b

> Great news as the 'lump' came back negative for cancer!Once again thanks to the TD family for their thoughts and encouragement.


Just seen this thread for the first time. Really good to hear the test was negative, I'm very happy for you and your missus. Must be such a relief for both of you.

----------


## hillbilly

I must say the K. Dee is my rock in Thailand. Throughout the years we have argued, disagreed to disagree and even managed to build a project or two.Currently, she is putting the paperwork together for me in case anything happens to her. I do not be to be flippant about this, but with total trust between us; I have not known pin nunbers, insurance policies, land papers, etc.The reality is that in the event of something terrible, I do need to know these facts.If something happens to me, who cares?Even at mid-life I hate learning new stuff.Regardless, K. Dee now has me on a new project...

----------


## ENT

U iz lucky U got a lady and a life like that.

U got more than most.

Cheers bro.

----------


## kingwilly

Everyone should have a will and life insurance, particularly if you have a family.

----------


## Latindancer

Wow ! Great result, Hilly ! You can breathe easy again.....

----------


## slackula

Very pleased to hear the good news.

----------


## hazz

> Great news as the 'lump' came back negative for cancer!Once again thanks to the TD family for their thoughts and encouragement.


congratulations

ms hillbilly has well and trully dodged a bullet, hopefully with the learning point of the  need not let lumps gets so large before seeing the doctors

----------


## Eliminator

Glad to hear the news HB and all the best on her recovery from the op.

----------


## TizMe

great news HB.

----------


## Latindancer

But if you don't mind our asking.....what WAS it ?

----------


## CNF55

Fantastic news, HB, and all the best to K. Dee for a speedy recovery.

----------


## ltnt

Great news!  Now life is terrific again in Hillbilly land.

----------


## Loy Toy

My wife and I are really relieved to hear this news mate.

----------


## helge

Good news indeed

----------


## Mozzbie47

Great news hillbilly, what a relief it must be.  I know you love your wife as I do mine, for that reason I can only try to imagine  how the last few weeks must have been for you.

----------


## hillbilly

> But if you don't mind our asking.....what WAS it ?


The surgeon described it this way. "It was a cyst that women can often get. The lymph nodes tried to remove it, thus the lump."

----------


## Latindancer

Interesting. 
Sorry to pry, but I like to learn from others' experience. 
What an utter relief it must have been for you...

----------


## The Master Cool

> Originally Posted by Latindancer
> 
> 
> But if you don't mind our asking.....what WAS it ?
> 
> 
> The surgeon described it this way. "It was a cyst that women can often get. The lymph nodes tried to remove it, thus the lump."


I'd get a full and exact analysis and pieces of information mate. So you can research it all yourself.

Thai doctors are known for, shall we say, poor, misleading and incorrect diagnoses.

To be told, oh it's just _'a cyst that women get'_ isn't good enough.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Nobody's business but yours, bro, but I agree with the above^. I would want to know far, far, far more than what the doctor has told you thus far.

----------


## taxexile

^

agreed, and have the results of the pathology report on the tissue samples independently confirmed by another hospital. for your total piece of mind.

the hospital will give the reports and the slides to you if you ask.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I had major stomach surgery 18 months ago. They removed a good chunk of my lower intestine at one of Manila's best hospitals. After sweating bullets for a week, pathology came back cancer free. I still did exactly what Taxexile said, and got all the pathology re-checked and re-run by another major hospital. Same results, but I slept better.

----------


## hazz

Ive just returned from visiting one of better half's more distant relatives who is almost certainly dying, as in the next 3-6 months, from extremely advanced ovarian cancer and has almost certainly been ignoring unpleasant systems for over 4 months.... Rather than wait until the symptoms to become unbearable, she had gone straight to the hospital as soon as her symptoms appeared and had been correctly diagnosed, she would be looking at a 5 year survival rate of over 50%.

tragic and stupid, particularly as she only retired a year or so ago

HB you have both been so lucky, its nor worth pushing luck again.

----------


## ENT

> Great news as the 'lump' came back negative for cancer!Once again thanks to the TD family for their thoughts and encouragement.


YAY!!!!      :bananaman:

----------


## Dillinger

Fantastic News :Smile: , you never know what you've got til its gone, or about to go..

Don't waste your time and more stress trying to get more of a translation from Thai doctors,

It's benign, and that's all that matters. 

Enjoy your time with your wife instead, go and spoil her rotten now

----------


## Dillinger

I'm no Doctor HB, but this would be my guess




> Breast cysts are fluid-filled sacs within your breast, which are usually not cancer (benign). You can have one or many breast cysts. They're often described as round or oval lumps with distinct edges. In texture, a breast cyst usually feels like a grape or a water-filled balloon, but sometimes a breast cyst feels firm.
> 
> Breast cysts don't require treatment unless a cyst is large and painful or otherwise uncomfortable. In that case, draining the fluid from a breast cyst can ease your symptoms.
> 
> Breast cysts are common in women before menopause, between ages 35 and 50, but can be found in women of any age. If you have breast cysts, they usually disappear after menopause, unless you're taking hormone therapy


Breast cysts - MayoClinic.com

----------


## kingwilly

How interesting, perhaps that's why the insurance company said it was an elective surgery.

----------


## taxexile

> Don't waste your time and more stress trying to get more of a translation from Thai doctors,


on the basis of an incomplete 10 line pathology report on a biopsy i had last year, a doctor told me i had an advanced cancer and wanted to perform major surgery the next morning.

i had the biopsy tissue re examined at a major hospital and was told that the cancer was not advanced, had not spread and that only minor surgery was all that was needed. their pathology report was 25 lines long and went into much more detail. i had the surgery at the second hospital.

after the surgery i sent the tissue to the uk, to an oncologist who had it re examined by a pathologist. that report was three pages long and went into much more detail, and confirmed the second thai report and concurred with the treatment i received.

had i had the operation the first doctor recommended on the basis of what turned out to be a rather sloppy and unprofessional pathology report, i would have had no lymph glands in my left armpit and be suffering from circulatory problems and constant swelling in the arm.

doctors in this country are under no pressure to get things right, medical negligence is unheard of here, it is up to patients to arm themselves with as much knowledge as possible before during and after treatment.

misdiagnosis is not uncommon here, and there is a lack of recognised treatment protocols, the doctors can treat a complaint pretty much as they think fit and no peer would dare question that line of treatment, even if he knew it to be wrong.

for hillbillys wife, it would appear that all is well, but based on my personal experience, and the experience of two family members on my wifes side, i would research anything a thai doctor told me thoroughly before agreeing to serious treatment, especially from either a junior doctor with little experience or an older doctor who through either pride or laziness has failed to acquaint himself with some of the advances in diagnosis and treatment that have been made since he left medical school thirty years ago.

there is, as far as i know, no compulsory requirement on health professionals here to further their knowledge, keep abreast of advances etc. once they have qualified. a dedicated professional will do this as a matter of course throughout their career without having to be asked or purely to comply with annual licensing requirements.

----------


## ltnt

^What's the names of the hospitals you used?  For future reference?

----------


## The Master Cool

> Don't waste your time and more stress trying to get more of a translation from Thai doctors,
> 			
> 		
> 
> on the basis of an incomplete 10 line pathology report on a biopsy i had last year, a doctor told me i had an advanced cancer and wanted to perform major surgery the next morning.
> 
> i had the biopsy tissue re examined at a major hospital and was told that the cancer was not advanced, had not spread and that only minor surgery was all that was needed. their pathology report was 25 lines long and went into much more detail. i had the surgery at the second hospital.
> 
> after the surgery i sent the tissue to the uk, to an oncologist who had it re examined by a pathologist. that report was three pages long and went into much more detail, and confirmed the second thai report and concurred with the treatment i received.
> ...


*clap*

As with all important professions here, I think most if not all expats would be very hesitant to simply believe and be satisfied with what a Thai doctor tells them, especially if it's just an off the cuff remark about how the problem was just some 'thing' that 'many' women get, and nothing to worry about.

----------


## 2Prick

That's great news, Hillbilly!

----------


## taxexile

bangkok hospital hua hin for the biopsy and "operate tomorrow" advice,

bumrungrad for the second opinion and surgery.

bumrungrad turned out to be excellent.

----------


## taxexile

further to my post, the 2 week wait for tests and reports at bumrungrad were the worst 2 weeks of my life as regards worry and uncertainty, but looking back, i certainly made the right decision in getting a second opinion.

----------


## kmart

^Thanks for that info, tax. 

Big cheers to hillbilly and the missus.

----------


## ltnt

> bumrungrad turned out to be excellent.


I wonder if there would be any interest by the MODs to begin a Medical Topic forum?
As an ex-pat who resides in Thailand 365 days a year it would be good to be able to go to a medical specific forum for information and possible advice and solutions?

Thanks Tax.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> bumrungrad turned out to be excellent.
> 
> 
> I wonder if there would be any interest by the MODs to begin a Medical Topic forum?
> As an ex-pat who resides in Thailand 365 days a year it would be good to be able to go to a medical specific forum for information and possible advice and solutions?
> 
> Thanks Tax.


The truth is that I am older than some you lot but considerably younger than others. This is an excellent idea. 

Each forum would grow or not grow depending upon the responses.

----------


## hillbilly

Even TV does not have this....

Yes, they have smoking, fat people, drinking and even sex change threads. But nothing devoted to a certain condition...

Let TD set the standard!

----------


## Norton

> I wonder if there would be any interest by the MODs to begin a Medical Topic forum?


Sort of like this one?
Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

----------


## hazz

Hb, did bupa decide they would pay out in the end?  To me it seems that if they won't cover something like this, what will they cover. Dixons comes to mind

----------


## ltnt

> Sort of like this one?


I am mortified!  Humbled at my lack of knowledge of the possibilities to be found on Teak Door.  Never saw this thread.  Green coming your way due to gross negligence on my part.  Thanks Norton.

Sorry, got to spread it around.  Next time.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Good on you guys. Pleased for you. Give your Mrs a hug from me and mine:-)

----------

